# Countdown to Black Friday - Lappe's Bee Supply



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We are having a Countdown to Black Friday sale beginning today - see the deals each day on our website, under the Holiday Sales tab -
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/

We will be closed for Thanksgiving on Thursday, November 23, but we will reopen on Friday for our normal business hours. As always, our website remains open 24 hours a day for all online orders.

This year we have also added some special Holiday Sales, available now through Christmas.
Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Today's new Countdown to Black Friday sale is available - save on our Little Beginner's Clothing Starter Kit - this makes a GREAT Christmas present for your favorite little Wanna-bee!!
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/holiday-sales/


----------

